# Ayuda con reparación TV Samsung



## mccanos (Sep 25, 2013)

Hola a todos. Soy principiante en este mundillo y necesito ayuda para reparar un tv samsung que"pensaba" tenia el mal de los condensadores, pero he probado a cambiar todos los condensadores y la televisión sigue sin encender. Empezó a tardar cada vez más en encender y ahora ya ni siquiera enciende. Se queda parpadeando el LED constantemente. 

Os adjunto unas fotos de la placa para ver si alguien más experto que yo identifica algún componente en mal estado. Además la TV emite un ligero zumbido con chasquido intermitente. 

El ruido se concentra principalmente en la parte de arriba, para la cual he adjuntado también una foto de detalle.

Si alguno puede ayudarme y necesita más información por favor indicarme los datos que necesitáis.  

Muchas gracias,


----------



## La Teniente (Sep 26, 2013)

no soy experta en el tema pero creo q*ue* deberias echarle un vistazo al horizontal.


----------



## celtronics2011 (Sep 26, 2013)

seria bueno  que se conseguiera el diagrama de servicio y empiece a verificar los voltajes
saludos


----------



## maxgala (Sep 27, 2013)

mira en el mundo de la reparacion electronica si tienes un sonido debes identificar de donde viene ese sonido... con el tv destapado utiliza tu oido hasta que identifiques el sonido imagino que es algubn transformador.. chequea los diodos y resistencias que viene del primario...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 27, 2013)

La Teniente dijo:


> no soy experta en el tema pero creo q*ue* deberias echarle un vistazo al horizontal.



Por el tipo de placa, el tv parece ser tipo LCD, LED, etc.

Amigo, te recomiendo medir todas las tensiones de salida del secundario, luego vemos como seguir.


----------



## mccanos (Oct 2, 2013)

Hola amigos. He estado unos días fuera y he dejado la reparación de lado, pero ya estoy de vuelta y volveré al lio.  probaré sus consejos y la comentaré. 

Gudino, es un televisor LCD. Este fin de semana probaré lo que me comentas y con lo que sea comento.

Saludos


----------



## maxgala (Oct 10, 2013)

perfecto ponte manos a la obra,,, y recuerda utilizar el oido para identificar cual de ellos esta sonando


----------



## ESKALENO (Oct 10, 2013)

Puede que haya algún problema en el inverter, es la segunda causa de avería en las LCD.


----------



## emma22390 (Oct 18, 2013)

Cual es el Modelo de este TV??
Si encontramos el diagrama o manual de servicio,puede ser mas fácil la reparación del mismo..

cuento con un compilado de diagramas de fuentes Samsung..

Saludos..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 18, 2013)

si tengo que adivinar ,esa falla pinta a resistores desvalorizados en la parte primaria de la fuente


----------



## mccanos (May 5, 2014)

Hola a todos,  6 meses después sigo encabezonado con este problema. Últimamente he andado muy liado y no me he podido centrar en esto aunque no me he olvidado.  Ya es una cuestión de orgullo, y sobre todo muchas ganas de aprender, ya que hace una ilusión enorme poder repararla.

Como comentaba, le he cambiado todos los condensadores y sigue sin funcionar.  Compré una placa de alimentación de otra tv y al enchufarla pegó un chispazo. Volví a poner la mía y pegó otro chispazo.  Le cambié el condensador de la sígueme fotografía que mucha gente indicaba que era el problema y cambié el fusible y nada. De hecho ahora es peor que antes, ya que antes la luz roja de encendido se quedaba parpadeando y ahora directamente se apaga al pulsar el mando.  

El ruido está concentrado justo en la zona de la siguiente fotografía.



Como decía soy principiante en este mundillo, por lo que agradecería que me indicaran alguna página o link a esta página donde pueda ampliar información sobre los términos que me indican que pruebe a medir, ya que estoy un poco perdido en esta terminología así como en el uso del polímetro. He estado leyendo libros sobre electrónica pero la mayoría son puramente teóricos y no me han aportado esta información. 

Gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## santifudore (May 9, 2014)

Dime el modelo exacto del tv y te digo


----------



## mccanos (May 11, 2014)

Model: LE32S86BD [R]
Model Code: LE32S86BDX/XEC
Type No.: JA32EO

La placa de alimentación es el modelo BN44-00155A

Saludos,


----------



## santifudore (May 11, 2014)

Este es el esquema


----------



## mccanos (May 15, 2014)

Gracias por la ayuda.  No obstante como soy bastante novato en estos temas, no se si estoy interpretando incorrectamente el esquema o si hay algún problema ya en los componentes que he analizado. 

Siguiendo el esquema, he comprobado que la fuente da 240V, que el fusible tiene continuidad y RX801S. Hasta aquí medidas correctas. 

Después en CX801S mido 234VAC en vez de 275VAC, pero se supone que en alterna el condensador se carga y descarga continuamente no? 

El problema lo veo cuando llego a  CY801S Y CY802S, ya que la lectura que obtengo no llega ni a la mitad de los 400V indicados en el esquema. Mi pregunta es si creen que el problema puede ser alguno de estos condensadores o si creen que es más probable que se deba a VX801S o a la bobina.

Viendo el esquema no se como comprobar el correcto funcionamiento de estos equipos, y no querría ponerme a desmontar equipos y montar nuevos a lo loco. 

Si necesitan fotografías para poderme ayudar diganmelo y subo algunas. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## santifudore (May 17, 2014)

Los voltajes que aparecen en el esquema son los valores de los componentes,no el voltaje que tiene que haber.El voltaje existente tiene que ser mas bajo que esos valores.Comprueba en CP803 con el medidor en continua el voltaje que tienes.Deberia de ser cercano a 300v o mas.!!!Cuidado que existen voltajes muy altos y peligrosos!!!Y con la salida de la fuente desconectada del tv que esten los 5v de stanbye


----------



## mccanos (May 18, 2014)

Hola, en CP803 hay 324V y en la salida de standby 5,25v, por lo que . parecen correctos.  No obstante en el conector al que va el stand by he visto dos patillas que se tocan y no se si esto es habitual o será un corto. Os dejo fotografía para ver que os parece. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dv49c294gdnhjvk/1400400638861.jpg

Las dos patillas que están al aire creo que es normal ya que siguiendo el esquema ni entra ni sale señal de ellas. 

Saludos,


----------



## santifudore (May 18, 2014)

Vale,el voltaje de stanbye es correcto.Ahora con la main desconectada de la fuente tienes que colocar una resistencia de entre 10 y 80 ohmnios entre el pin de 5v stanbye y el de pw-on -on-off,segun lo traiga serigrafiado la placa.Con eso la fuente arrancara manualmente y podras comprobar que todos los voltajes estan correctos.Si lo estan el fallo esta en la main


----------

